# Physically writing on glossy photographs



## Garbz (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a how do I sign my photographs thread, but with an old fashioned twist. I was wondering how do I sign a standard gloss print with a pen like painters do. I err on the side of caution before I pull out a Nikko (sharpie for the Americans) and go nuts (especially since I am looking for a grey / white pen and Nikkos are black).

I'm worried about the contents of the pen ink though. Nikkos and similar contain alcohol. Are there special felt pens just like there's special glue for photographs?

For a laugh google turned up this as the first link: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/printit/archive.mspx burn the photos to cd and write on the cd. Good to see microsoft gives good photography advice :rofl:


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

I think there are some sort of paint paints, though I cannot remember the name off-hand, sorry. I'll look around and see if I can pull anything up. 

-Aaron


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 1, 2007)

i would say a fine tipped paint marker would do the trick


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 1, 2007)

Pull out a blank sheet of glossy and try it.  

BTW, after looking briefly I found a page you might be interested in... http://www.mspong.org/cyclopedia/inks.html


----------



## WDodd (Oct 1, 2007)

I would think about trying a archival marker. It would make sense that they wouldn't contain something that would damage the photograph over time. 

Or some nifty paint markers? http://www.dickblick.com/zz213/97/
http://www.dickblick.com/zz221/00/

And I use china markers for making notes on prints when working in the darkroom but I don't know how permanent that would be.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 1, 2007)

Stabilo OHP pens are the best thing I have found.
http://www.stabilo.com/index_fl.php
They come in water soluble and permanent. Been using the permanents for 25 years with no problem. They are good for writing on the back of RCP as well as the front of both RCP and fibre.
If you are going to sign photos one trick is to do an oversized border at the bottom and sign on that.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the links guys. I'll see if I can find some of those locally.

I want to sign the photo itself. I'm not a fan of lopsided borders but it will be out of the way in a middle grey tone or something else if the area itself is exposed middle grey.

It'll need to be permanent as I don't want it rubbing off on the inside of the scrapbook the photos are going into.


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 2, 2007)

You probably shouldn't use paint markers...

Use an archival pen/CD marker.  If they're the proper one, they will be acid free.  you can usually find them at photo stores or online.  Even Best Buy should have them.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 2, 2007)

Scrapbook stores sell acid free pens. Michaels has them....I got them pointed out to me last week 

Thanks for mentioning that Sideburns. I was just about to ask if they should be acid free.


----------



## SanctuS (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with the last post...scrapbook pens would be the way I would go. They are acid-free as far as I know...


----------



## Garbz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah the markers I was talking about above were also marked acid free. I went to a scrapbook store yesterday but no dice. I'll try another local one later. On an up side I did find a good scrapbook for my photos 

Best Buys would be good except a) I don't live in america, and b) if I did I probably wouldn't shop there. They are internationally renouned for all the wrong reasons. I'll try some local large resellers too and let you know how I go.


----------



## WDodd (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Best Buys would be good except a) I don't live in america, and b) if I did I probably wouldn't shop there. They are internationally renouned for all the wrong reasons. I'll try some local large resellers too and let you know how I go.



I live in America and I despise Best Buy. 

I think both of the paint pens that I linked to were acid-free. I know for sure one of them is.


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Yeah the markers I was talking about above were also marked acid free. I went to a scrapbook store yesterday but no dice. I'll try another local one later. On an up side I did find a good scrapbook for my photos
> 
> Best Buys would be good except a) I don't live in america, and b) if I did I probably wouldn't shop there. They are internationally renouned for all the wrong reasons. I'll try some local large resellers too and let you know how I go.



well I don't like best buy either, but I just suggested it because CD markers are acid free.

Anything acid free will be fine.  CD markers and scrapbook markers are both very good.  You can get some pretty fine tips.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Oct 4, 2007)

Pilot silver Marker item# SC-S-EF

Pilot Gold Marker item# SC- G-EF

This is what works for me...$3.39 each at Michaels.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

It may not be permanent or archival...but I saw a tip somewhere...where you place a piece of paper over the photo and then write on the paper with a ball point pen.  Then you use a wax crayon on the photo and the indent from the pen will pick up the wax.  Probably not what anyone was looking for...but it's a neat idea.


----------



## JmPhotos (Oct 8, 2007)

Use a marker created for scrapbookers who write on slick surfaces called a Slick Writer.  They are made by American Crafts.  You might find them at your local hobby store, Michaels, Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, etc or local scrapbook store.
As soon as you write with them, they dry instantly and never smear.  They are also acid free, archival safe.


----------

